# Dead skinny, need help, please!



## Teawa (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello gentlemans

I'm 27 and been dead skinny all my life. I finally found a motivation (living in new flat with my GF) to start caring about my body.
But i recently found out I'm lactose intolerant (always had some belly problems but i didn't know why) and sometimes i think I've got problem with eating whey products.
My Weight was about 53kg when i started 6 weeks ago, moved little bit up and down but after all my trying it didn't move up.

I'm not brave enough to go to the gym so i bought equipement to train at home where nobody see me trying to lift 10kg in biceps...
I've got 2 handbells and 1 EZ bar with about 40kg weights, pullup bar and a bench with two mattresses and i got all room for exercising.
I bought some supplements to help me a little bit, BCAA, Some vitamins and Test Xtreme. I allready used all my MUTANT MASS 4000 7kg.

I try to eat as much as possible but everytime i eat something with a milk or with aots it gives my stomach ache, bloating and then some bathroom problems...
I bought some Lactase Enzyme pills and they seem to help with milk but don't with anything else.
My GF loves to bake and cook and is extremely supportive but all i eat go straight out to toilet bowl without any possitive effect.

I train 3 times a week
Back, Chest
Shoulders, Biceps, Triceps
Legs, Belly

I work 5 days a week doing sometimes kinda hard work in the warehouse so i know i need to eat even more then some other people working in the office.

I'm seeking for any advice, most likely with people who had same problems and have now possitive results.

Thanks for any help and have a nice day!


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

GF or BF?!!

I used to be very skinny, I found I needed 6 meals a day to get enough food down me to grow..


----------



## Teawa (Aug 22, 2015)

GF, I'm a guy.


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

(you wrote that your BF loves to bake and cook!)


----------



## Teawa (Aug 22, 2015)

Ah, it's a typo, sorry.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Eat more


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Teawa said:


> Hello gentlemans
> 
> I'm 27 and been dead skinny all my life. I finally found a motivation (living in new flat with my GF) to start caring about my body.
> But i recently found out I'm lactose intolerant (always had some belly problems but i didn't know why) and sometimes i think I've got problem with eating whey products.
> ...


You sure you don't have ibs? If you are eating food and it troubles you then there is another problem, not lactose.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Big George said:


> (you wrote that your BF loves to bake and cook!)


Could be gay?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Dark sim said:


> You sure you don't have ibs? If you are eating food and it troubles you then there is another problem, not lactose.


I concur....I don't believe any human being is lactose intolerant its a load of waffle some diet guru cvnt invented to discredit the dairy industry.

The first food ANY human being consumes is milk containing lactose as nature intended.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

SickCurrent said:


> I concur....I don't believe any human being is lactose intolerant its a load of waffle some diet guru cvnt invented to discredit the dairy industry.
> 
> The first food ANY human being consumes is milk containing lactose as nature intended.


Dude some people are allergic to water .......just sayin.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm naturally very skinny,had to learn to force feed. Now I can eat sh1tloads


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I concur....I don't believe any human being is lactose intolerant its a load of waffle some diet guru cvnt invented to discredit the dairy industry.
> 
> The first food ANY human being consumes is milk containing lactose as nature intended.


I believe that at birth pretty much all humans are able to digest milk, but that this doesn't necessarily remain the case for everyone for the rest of their lives. I certainly don't think that lactose intolerance is a myth, but that's not to say that everyone who thinks they are lactose intolerant actually is...


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I think a lot of people misdiagnose wheat intolerance for lactose intolerance tbh


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

FelonE said:


> I'm naturally very skinny,had to learn to force feed. Now I can eat sh1tloads


I was the same bro naturally skinny...it was force feeding for me when I started to take this sport seriously back in the early 2000's. in order to gain serious mass. Washing down multiple tins of tuna or cottage cheese with water between meals

I find the body adapts over the years to needing a meal every 2-3 hrs or the hunger pangs just get painful as fcuk


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> I was the same bro naturally skinny...it was force feeding for me when I started to take this sport seriously back in the early 2000's. in order to gain serious mass. Washing down multiple tins of tuna or cottage cheese with water between meals
> 
> I find the body adapts over the years to needing a meal every 2-3 hrs or the hunger pangs just get painful as fcuk


I was having shakes with 200g oats in lol. Used to sh1t like fvxk but soon put weight on haha.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

FelonE said:


> I was having shakes with 200g oats in lol. Used to sh1t like fvxk but soon put weight on haha.


Can beat them shakes with whey and oats for packin on the mass


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Can beat them shakes with whey and oats for packin on the mass


Easy way to get calories if you're struggling


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

FelonE said:


> Easy way to get calories if you're struggling


Das it mane..and much better than those sugar loaded weight gainers imo.

@Teawa perhaps charcoal tablets could help your digestive issues is gas is the problem?

Just my 2 pence


----------



## criscross85 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello Mate- i was in the same position years ago

My tipp- eat a lot of potatoes and noodles with a lot of water to drink it helped me a lot mate .. of course not just that but i think your problem is not how much but what you eat


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm naturally very skinny,had to learn to force feed. Now I can eat sh1tloads of rich tea...


edited for accuracy!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> edited for accuracy!


Nicely edited lol


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

> I concur....I don't believe any human being is lactose intolerant its a load of waffle some diet guru cvnt invented to discredit the dairy industry.
> 
> The first food ANY human being consumes is milk containing lactose as nature intended.


Lol that's some dumb s**t.

Some people stop producing the enzyme that breaks down the sugars in milk. It's pretty simple and provable therefore not really up for debate. It's pretty crazy how you can form such a solid opinion without looking into it whatsoever.

Bros gonna bro.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

ZUKOSAURUS said:


> Lol that's some dumb s**t.
> 
> Some people stop producing the enzyme that breaks down the sugars in milk. It's pretty simple and provable therefore not really up for debate. It's pretty crazy how you can form such a solid opinion without looking into it whatsoever.
> 
> Bros gonna bro.


Well if they can't digest milk they should be force fed loads to kill 'em thereby removing these sub humans from the gene pool u mad?


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

> Well if they can't digest milk they should be force fed loads to kill 'em thereby removing these sub humans from the gene pool u mad?


It wouldn't kill them there would just be a load of s**t everywhere. I don't know how genetic it is either anyone can develop it. If you drink too much milk for prolonged periods of time you can develop it.


----------



## Teawa (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for all your responses. I'll just try to force myself to eat more 'safe' food for me.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ZUKOSAURUS said:


> If you drink too much milk for prolonged periods of time you can develop it.


I don't think that is true. Could you provide a link to any evidence to support that statement? I'm happy to be proved wrong, but it's not a cause listed on the NHS website:

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/lactose-intolerance/Pages/Causes.aspx


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

> I don't think that is true. Could you provide a link to any evidence to support that statement? I'm happy to be proved wrong, but it's not a cause listed on the NHS website:
> 
> http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/lactose-intolerance/Pages/Causes.aspx


I think you're correct. I must have just seen reports of that anecdotally.


----------



## Sompare (Aug 14, 2015)

Teawa said:


> Hello gentlemans
> 
> I'm 27 and been dead skinny all my life. I finally found a motivation (living in new flat with my GF) to start caring about my body.
> But i recently found out I'm lactose intolerant (always had some belly problems but i didn't know why) and sometimes i think I've got problem with eating whey products.
> ...


Hi Teawa, good for you for starting a more active life.

As for gaining mass, you might consider structuring your meal towards calorie-dense foods, such as nuts and nut butters, oils, seeds.

While you are lactose intolerant, you can still consume whey. The only problem is that it needs to be either isolate or hydrolysate. They come a bit more expensive than the regular whey concentrate, but you should digest them well. The lactose quantity there is almost insignificant (about a gram or less). You can start with a small pouch/tub such as 1kg to assess whether your body tolerates it well.

Alternatively, you can consider vegan proteins, which are usually a mix of a few types of legumes - soy,pea, brown rice, etc. When combined they form a complete protein (containing all the essential amino acids), so the effect won't be that different from consuming whey.

As for the meals throughout the day, since you don't digest dairy products and oats well, the go for almond/hazelnut milk and mix it with some peanut butter and/or flaxseeds. You might add a scoop of the protein you've got (from what's mentioned above). I have to say I am surprised that you tolerate well Mutant Mass, as it is not the cleanest product out there.

As for training, if you believe the weights are enough and you can create enough intensity then that's great. Try sticking in the 6-8 rep range, as this is a good rep range for gaining muscle

We've recently published an article about the most important factors for fitness progress, so if you have the time feel free to check it - http://www.sompare.co.uk/the-four-pillars-of-fitness-progress/

Hope the above information helps.


----------

